# Ruckeln muss nicht sein!



## Rednoez (14. September 2008)

Yoar da mir grad extremst Langweilig ist und ich heute meinen sozialen Tag habe,hier ein paar tipps wie man euren PC ein wenig fürs W.A.R-Zocken optimiert :

1. Schaut euch die letzte W.A.R Beta Show an,dort wird erklärt welche Regler man im Grafikmenü verschieben sollte und welche nicht ^.^

(Für die faulen unter euch: Link)

2. "Goofys PC-Tuning Guide"

(Eigentlich für Gothic 3 Spieler gedacht,jedoch können die Tipps dort nicht Schaden)

Naja nicht viel,aber wenn ich die ganzen Threads über "Hey das Spiel ruckelt voll!!!111!" sehe,dachte ich mir,ich könnt ein bisschen aushelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. 





Wamlar schrieb:


> *In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung - Konfiguration mit mehreren GPU festlegen -> auf Multi-Display-Modus einstellen*



Danke für Wamlar für den Tipp.

4.
Omega Grafikkartentreiber!

Jene Treiber wurden allein fürs Gamen modifiziert.

Als ich den Treiber installiert hab,kam es zudem zu keinem Absturz mehr bei W.A.R! Ausserdem verbesserte sich die fps Rate um ca 5-6 (Kann ein Unterschied sein zwischen 8 und 14 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

_*Aber Achtung: Das benutzen dieser Grafikkartentreiber erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. ES GIBT KEINEN SUPPORT FÜR DIESE TREIBER!*_


----------



## Rednoez (15. September 2008)

push


----------



## amon101x (15. September 2008)

Hey!

sehr schöner Guide, lässt sich natürlich auch auf WAR übertragen.

Werde es im Laufe des Tages mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bulk (15. September 2008)

Hui sehr schick,

wer das probiert hat bitte mal um Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Aixem (15. September 2008)

Sei doch bitte so nett auch die WAR Beta Show zu verlinken dann geht der Thread hier direkt an ein paar Kollegen die heute Abend sonst bestimmt heulen werden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (15. September 2008)

Bulk schrieb:


> wer das probiert hat bitte mal um Erfahrungsbericht.



Kein Problem:

Nach dem Update in der Open Beta mit der erweiterten Grafikoptionen geriet mein PC ins heftige Ruckeln beim Spielen (auch auf niedrigsten Einstellungen).Da ich ja eher eine schwache Grafikkarte (Radeon 9600) und einen schmächlichen Arbeitsspeicher hab (1560 mb) sollte mich das auch nicht wundern. Jedoch hab ich mal die Tricks ausprobiert,und siehe da,zumindest auf niedrigen Einstellungen wieder ohne weiteres Spielbar (Ihr solltet jedoch nicht erwarten,dass euer PC einen immensen "Performance-Schub" bekommt).


----------



## Rednoez (15. September 2008)

So,für die Faulen noch nen Link zur Beta Show eingefügt.


----------



## Bulk (15. September 2008)

Werde das morgen definitiv ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (15. September 2008)

klasse


----------



## Shurycain (15. September 2008)

Da habe ich morgen einiges zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## sanschi (15. September 2008)

das meiste mache ich soweso immer nur das prob bei mir ist, dass mein pc i-wie nicht mher richtig defragmentiert, er braucht dann 1mal 30 mins und macht eig gar nix und dann wenn ich es nochmal mache ca. 5 sekunden obwohl es ziemlich rot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ziemlich 80%


----------



## Ilunadin (15. September 2008)

WAR_FAN schrieb:


> klasse



wohoo^^ wusste garnicht,dass ich den Arbeitspeicher so erhöhen kann...nu ruckelt garnichts mehr


----------



## darkwowpg (16. September 2008)

alles so gemacht wie es dasteht .. aber leider merke ich überhaupt keine besserung


----------



## _Miche_ (16. September 2008)

darkwowpg schrieb:


> alles so gemacht wie es dasteht .. aber leider merke ich überhaupt keine besserung



bei mir das selbe -.- Ich glaube dass es zum größten Teil - zumindest bei mir - am Server bzw. an der Serverpopulation zu tun hat.

Gestern, kurz nachdem die zwei neuen Server online gegangen sind hatte ich nur in den Camps ruckler, wie in der Beta. Heute schmiert mein Rechner wieder regelmäßig ab...


----------



## Rednoez (16. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> bei mir das selbe -.- Ich glaube dass es zum größten Teil - zumindest bei mir - am Server bzw. an der Serverpopulation zu tun hat.



Könnte natürlich auch sein.


----------



## Curumo (16. September 2008)

ich muss sagen bisher haben mir die tipps wirklich gehlfen es lädt schneller und die ruckler sind weniger aber ob mein Hauptproblem das ich nach ner weile einfach asus dem Spiel nicht mehr auftritt kann ich noch nicht sagen

von meiner seite aus vote for sticky ^^


----------



## Aggro414 (16. September 2008)

Guide befolgt => Keine Verbesserung


----------



## Bulk (16. September 2008)

So ne Aussage ist immer toll, was für ein System hast du denn?

Könnte jetzt einfach mal unterstellen mit einem 3 Jahren alten PC wird sich auch mit dem Guide nix verbessern.


----------



## Bulk (17. September 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreuzgar (17. September 2008)

Hi hab da mal ne Frage. In der Beta-show wurde gesagt, dass warhammer so oder so nur zwei gigabyte ram nutzen kann... Is das richtig??


----------



## Bulk (17. September 2008)

Wenn die das da sagen wirds wohl richtig sein...


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Kreuzgar schrieb:


> Hi hab da mal ne Frage. In der Beta-show wurde gesagt, dass warhammer so oder so nur zwei gigabyte ram nutzen kann... Is das richtig??



Wenn ein (Hardware-)Experte das sagt wird das wohl stimmen...


----------



## Kreuzgar (17. September 2008)

Is ja gut, is ja gut, konnte es mir nur nicht vorstellen, weil ich immer dachte, dass ein Spiel so viel in Anspruch nimmt, wie es eben braucht oder bekommen kann, dachte nciht, dass das limitiert ist... -.-


----------



## ImoenViA (18. September 2008)

Also ich habe den Guide befolgt und mein PC ist nun fixer was die reine Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angeht. Ohne Warhammer benutzt das System nur 220 MB RAM. (beim Spielen keinerlei hintergrundprogramme an)


Dennoch folgendes Problem seit Headstart:

Anfangs alles butterweich, Animationen, Spielablauf etc... nach ca. 15 Minuten fängt es dann an zu Ruckeln und zu zucken. In manchen Situationen hab ich dann kurz ein paar Sekunden sogar Standbild. Was meist im PvP sehr ärgerlich ist da es oft den Tot bedeutet.

Auch wenn ich im PvP nur gegen 1-2 Spieler am kämpfen bin und sonst niemand in reichweite, ruckelt er bei fast jeder Bewebung die ich machen will wie blöde.


Zu meinem System:

ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
C2D 6300@ 2.8 Ghz

2 GB RAM

Geforce 8800 GTS 640 MB

Festplatte auf der Warhammer ist ist 1 TB Raid0 mit Promise Controller


Defragmentiert hatte ich am Montag morgen vorm Pre Order Start.


Wäre nett wenn jemand eine Lösung kennt, da es so atm leider unspielbar wird.



PS: Ich habe im Taskmanager mal geschaut als es so geruckelt hat und es waren noch 400-500 MB Ram frei! an Ram Mangel kann es also nicht liegen


----------



## Zentoro (18. September 2008)

Kreuzgar schrieb:


> Hi hab da mal ne Frage. In der Beta-show wurde gesagt, dass warhammer so oder so nur zwei gigabyte ram nutzen kann... Is das richtig??



Würde mich auch interessieren. Insbesondere bei Vista, das ja angeblich alleine schon einiges an RAM frisst.

Würde für mich bedeuten, dass man besser 3 als 2 hat, da WAR zwar nur 2 nutzt, aber ein gewisser Teil beispielsweise für Vista draufgeht. Stimmt das so?

Ich muss sagen, dass bis heute alles gut lief - bis zur Installation der DVD. Nun ruckelt es wie Pest!


----------



## Albatou (18. September 2008)

Bei mir steigt die gesamte Ram-Auslastung wärend des Spielens nicht über 1,6GB. Wozu sollte ich also bitte 3GB brauchen?


----------



## Rednoez (18. September 2008)

Thread geupdated.


----------



## Beelzebul (19. September 2008)

hmmm bei mir läuft eigentlich alles flüssig, hab nur das phänomen dass alles was ungefähr 20 meter entfernt sich abspielt, ich als hakelige animationen beobachten kann... sowas hatte ich nichmal bei aoc.
sogar auf niedriger grafik einstellung is das der fall....mein rechner zählt eigentlich zu den neueren, zwar nich mega highend machine aber dennoch...
is das das allgemeine zeichen dass WAR nich flüssig läuft oder wie darf ich das sehn?
wie gesagt alles in meiner nähe is butterweich nur die entfernten dinge ruckeln durch die pampa

hoffe auf feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke
grüße beelzebul


----------



## Dashy (19. September 2008)

Danke für den Guide, hatte bis jezt leichte Ruckler im RvR auf höchster Grafik einstellung, das ist jezt auch weg ;-)
jezt kanns manchmal nur an dem Server liegen.


Mein System:
Intel Dual Core 2,4
Geforce 7600 gt mit einer 2ten
3 GB Ram, Aktiv Kühlung
Windows XP


----------



## Dashy (19. September 2008)

Warhammer ist ja wie WoW ein Ram Lastiges spiel, deswegen lieber ne Grafikarte mit Großem Cache ;-)


----------



## Asses (19. September 2008)

i ch würd saen das es zum großen teil an den servern liegt? oder was meint ihr ... mein pc entspriecht den Anforderungen und is sogar noch gut drüber und ruckelt trotzdem ... und mit dem 3 GB RAM is auch ncihts viel besser geworden!! ich probeir das mal aus was ganz am anfang mit dem treibern usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt läuft das ja dann besser...


----------



## ImoenViA (19. September 2008)

Die meisten denken hier etwas Falsch...

Fakt ist Warhammer benutzt max 2 GB Ram.. das stimmt.. Dennoch zahlen sich 3 GB RAM aus, da Windows je nach Version 200-600+ MB von sich
aus auch schon benutzt. Und wenn Ihr dann noch Skype, ICQ etc im hintergrund an haben wollt, kann es nicht schaden mehr als 2 GB zu haben


----------



## Asses (19. September 2008)

ich würd aber sagen das es auch zum teil an dern neuen servern liegt ... und nicht nur an meinem system !!!


----------



## Trel (19. September 2008)

kleiner seiten einwurf... (angaben ohne gewähr)

Windows 32bit version wurde so gemacht das es für programme nicht mehr als 2gb ram benutzen kann...
die 64bit versionen können an die 4gb benutzen, hat irgendwas mit den ganzen 0u1 zu tun... sollte vlt mal besser aufpassen in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanak (19. September 2008)

danke dir für den guide...muss ich heute nach dem dienst mal ausprobieren

habe auch starke probleme mit ruckeln...konnte aber WOW ohne probleme spielen

denke das das zum teil noch an den servern liegt...bzw hoffe ich es auch ^^


----------



## Nulpin (19. September 2008)

Beelzebul schrieb:


> hmmm bei mir läuft eigentlich alles flüssig, hab nur das phänomen dass alles was ungefähr 20 meter entfernt sich abspielt, ich als hakelige animationen beobachten kann... sowas hatte ich nichmal bei aoc.
> sogar auf niedriger grafik einstellung is das der fall....mein rechner zählt eigentlich zu den neueren, zwar nich mega highend machine aber dennoch...
> is das das allgemeine zeichen dass WAR nich flüssig läuft oder wie darf ich das sehn?
> wie gesagt alles in meiner nähe is butterweich nur die entfernten dinge ruckeln durch die pampa
> ...




Also ich denke das is extra!!!!
Klingt komisch aber es leuchtet einwenig ein
Denn so versucht man die FPS in einer Massenschlacht in deinem Fokus hochzuhalten, denn erstmal interessiert dich nicht was in 100m 
genau abgeht welche Attake er macht, das einzige was interessiert ist das da was ist!!!
Bei mir ruckeln die zwar nicht aber die Animationen sind stark reduziert und Polygone etwas entfernt glaub ich.


----------



## Nofel (19. September 2008)

So kumpel von mir hat sich das Spiel auch geholt allerdings war bei seinem PC nichts mehr zu machen. (Atlon XP 3000+, 7600LE) Da er kein Geld im Moment hat, hab ich ihm mal günstig was zusammengestellt zum aufrüsten. Ziel war um die 200€ und es sollte nicht in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt ruckeln. Festplatten, Laufwerke, Gehäuse und Netzteil konnten weiter verwendet werden.


30€   Arbeitsspeicher 2048MB Exceleram PC2-6400 CL5 KIT  
68€   AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ EE Brisbane 2x2.7GHz BOX (EE = Energy Efficient; BOX = mit Kühler)
54€   MSI K9A2VM-F V2 RS780V
104€ ASUS (Retail) EAH3850/G/HTDI 512MB 2xDVI/TV 
256€ Gesamt


32€   530W Sinan Power	(lieber was besseres kaufen. Hab bei K&M Reparaturen gemacht, viel ging durchs Netzteil kaputt)

Mainboard ist ein anderes gewesen für 30€ allerdings mochte das erst nach einem Bios Update die CPU und der Speicher musste von Hand eingestellt werden sonst ist alles in die Grütze gegangen und meine Preise waren etwas besser. Also da kamen etwa 210€ raus.


----------



## Asses (19. September 2008)

jop so ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle rüsten ihre pc auf um warhammmer zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is die 64 bit version denn teurer als die 32bit version ? oder kann ichd ie version gar  nicht aufspielen auf meinem rechner ?!


----------



## Nofel (19. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> jop so ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brauchst natürlich einen 64Bit Prozessor. Allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich schwer werden die 64Bit Version von XP zu bekommen. Auch gibt es für die Version nicht alle Treiber und Vista 64Bit braucht doch deutlich mehr Leistung (eigentlich nur mehr Arbeitsspeicher, aber da fast das doppelte von XP).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würde entweder XP 32 Bit oder Vista 64 Bit empfehlen. 

Preis ist soviel wie ich weis Gleich zumindest wenn man bei MS kauft. Was Händler machen ist wieder was anderes. Da ist dann mal die eine Version 20€ Teurer oder die englische 35€ billiger (Kaufen und vom Freund ne deutsche Version installieren oder das Sprachpaket installieren und sie ist Deutsch).


----------



## Wamlar (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bis ebend auch ziemlich starke ruckler und derbe Fps Einbrüche gehabt.

Q6600@2,4GHz
Gf9800GX2
2GB@1066MHz
WinXP 32

Grafikkarte: alte Treiber,neue Treiber installiert nix hat geholfen bis ich in nem englischen Forum was gefunden habe was mir geholfen hat, evtl. hilfts dem einen oder anderen ja auch.

*In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung - Konfiguration mit mehreren GPU festlegen -> auf Multi-Display-Modus einstellen*

und siehe da im RvR gemosche habe ich nun konstante 40 Fps, ab und zu wenn ich rumlauf stockt das Bild kurz aber im Vergleich zu vorher hat das nen ordentlichen Fps Schub gebracht, scheinbar hat WAR noch Probleme im Multi-GPU-Modus?!

Probierts doch einfach mal aus, Rückmeldungen dazu wären super

mfG
Skarzik


----------



## Psychodady (19. September 2008)

hab frage wegen den omegatreiber?? dei sin alle aus 2007?? doier bin ich zu blöde?? einfach den neusen da nehem da what? :9 danke


----------



## Amarillo (19. September 2008)

Psychodady schrieb:


> hab frage wegen den omegatreiber?? dei sin alle aus 2007?? doier bin ich zu blöde?? einfach den neusen da nehem da what? :9 danke




Schreib dich nicht ab! Lerne lesen und schreiben!


----------



## HurricaneX (19. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Schreib dich nicht ab! Lerne lesen und schreiben!


Ich hab in nem englischen Forum gelesen, das fenstermodus mehr bringen soll als fullscreen..soll dann flüssiger laufen...ich kenn das eher umgekehrt..was sagt ihr?

fenster soll halt auf die auflösung vom desktop angepasst werden


----------



## _Miche_ (19. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> Ich hab in nem englischen Forum gelesen, das fenstermodus mehr bringen soll als fullscreen..soll dann flüssiger laufen...ich kenn das eher umgekehrt..was sagt ihr?
> 
> fenster soll halt auf die auflösung vom desktop angepasst werden



Da ich so schon lags habe, hab ich das natürlich auch ausprobiert. sogar mit allen verfügbaren Auflösungen. Ergebnis: weniger FPS als Original-Auflösung und Vollbild. Kann natürlich auch an meiner Grafikkarte liegen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist Vollbild mit richtiger Auflösung (Die deines Monitors) immer besser...


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HurricaneX (19. September 2008)

öhm..sorry ich muss das auch noch mal fragen. die treiber sind ja echt schon über nen 3/4 jahr alt..empfiehlt sich sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

Psychodady schrieb:


> hab frage wegen den omegatreiber?? dei sin alle aus 2007?? doier bin ich zu blöde?? einfach den neusen da nehem da what? :9 danke



Wenn du ne Ati hast:

Starting from Catalyst 6.6 and up, the following cards/chipsets (including Mobility) are no longer supported by the ATI or Omega Drivers:

Radeon 7k Series
Radeon 8k Series
Radeon 9k-9250 Series

For these cards please use the Omega Drivers v3.8.252 or older, thank you.


Wenn du Nvidia hast,kannst du generell den neusten nehmen,solange du ne einigermaßen neue Grafikkarte hast. 
(Was eigentlich vorraussetzung ist,um W.A.R zu spielen.)


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> öhm..sorry ich muss das auch noch mal fragen. die treiber sind ja echt schon über nen 3/4 jahr alt..empfiehlt sich sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt war nur ein Vorschlag. Ich persönlich profitiere davon.


----------



## b0mb4z (19. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch mit derbsten Rucklern etc. zu kämpfen, und das obwohl mein Rechner bei anderen Games eigentlich keine Probleme macht. 
Alle in den diversen Foren empfohlenen Optimierungs-Tipps habe ich ausprobiert - mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Die Ruckler blieben...

Dann habe ich einfach mal testweise probiert, im Fenstermodus zu spielen... siehe da... 90 % der Ruckler waren auf einmal weg. 
Beim Betreten eines neuen Gebietes habe ich zwar immer noch ganz kurze Nachladeruckler, aber ansonsten läuft WAR jetzt nahezu ruckelfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (19. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> Ich hab in nem englischen Forum gelesen, das fenstermodus mehr bringen soll als fullscreen..soll dann flüssiger laufen...ich kenn das eher umgekehrt..was sagt ihr?



bei mir hats geholfen


----------



## Rednoez (19. September 2008)

push


----------



## Wunala (20. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> Ich hab in nem englischen Forum gelesen, das fenstermodus mehr bringen soll als fullscreen..soll dann flüssiger laufen...ich kenn das eher umgekehrt..was sagt ihr?
> 
> fenster soll halt auf die auflösung vom desktop angepasst werden




ich spiele auch neuerdings im Fenstermodus...Die Farben sehen viel kontrastreicher aus und die Ruckler in den BG`s und PQ`s,wo ja 20 mann manchmal auf einen Fleck stehen,nehmen ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung warum im Vollbildmodus alles schlechter ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom06 (20. September 2008)

Bei mir hilft leider gar nichts von dem was hier so geschrieben wird. Ich hab teilweise üble ruckler und sogar ab und an standbilder von gut 2 sekunden. Ich glaub aber ehrlich gesagt nicht das es an meinem system liegt sonder eher an der schlecht optimierten engine. Denn ich hab festgestellt das diese ruckler fast immer an den gleichen orten passieren. Sehr schlimm ist es sogar in Höhlen wo es eigentlich flüssiger laufen sollte da es ja quasi keine fernsicht gibt. Die Leute von Mythic müssen dagegen echt was unternehmen. 
Wen´s interessiert, hier mal mein System

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT 512mb
4096 mb DDR2 800 RAM
Audigy 2


----------



## Cictani (20. September 2008)

Thx für den Tipp mit dem Fenstermodus hat mir auch sehr geholfen jetzt kann ich sogar ne Auflösung höher flüssig zocken ^^. Und das umschalten zwischen Browser und game geht jetzt auch viel viel schneller ohne Festplattenrattern usw.


----------



## Held² (20. September 2008)

Naja bei mir lagt WAR auch ich hab :
geforce 8800gt 
core 2 2,7
2gb ram
und als betriebsystem windows xp 

Ich hab die schatten deaktiviert und die sichtweite runter gestellt eig. sollte das Spiel ja komplett auf high bei mir laufen oder kann das auch an den server liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranodo (20. September 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Naja bei mir lagt WAR auch ich hab :
> geforce 8800gt
> core 2 2,7
> 2gb ram
> ...


Willkommen in meiner Welt^^

Ich hab
Prozessor:Intel Pentium D CPU 2,80 GHz
RAM: 2 GB
Graka: Nvidia 7600 GS

Also daran kann es doch echt nicht mangeln oder? O.o


----------



## gart (20. September 2008)

naja den grafiktreiber fand ich jetzt nit so toll, der hat mir meinen pc zerlegt bzw. lahmgelegt.
Hab nachm starten un 2min. normalen hochfahren komische muster auf bildschirm gesehn und kommt nix mehr machen. 
Naja, durch strg+alt+entf gehämmere konnt ich den ganze prozess lahmlegen und treiber deleten. Leider hat das wiederum mir die hälfte meiner treiber zerhäckselt.

hat vll. wer sonst noch tipps für mich?(bitte keine neuen treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

die 2-3 post über mir hab in etwa den gleichen rechner, inzwischen glaub ich allerdings das es an den servern liegt.

so long
gart


----------



## Tranodo (20. September 2008)

gart schrieb:


> die 2-3 post über mir hab in etwa den gleichen rechner, inzwischen glaub ich allerdings das es an den servern liegt.



Ja, aber dann müssen sich doch mehr Leute schon beschwert haben oder?


----------



## DrBakterius (20. September 2008)

Hab dasselbe Problem: völlig ausreichendes System und schwere Ruckler. Hab den Support auch schon angeschrieben (auch zu einem Thread verlinkt wo einige das Problem beschreiben) und warte jetzt mal, ob sie irgendwann mal wenigstens mitteilen, dass sie das zur Kenntnis genommen haben und dran arbeiten. Wenn die technische Seite dann etwas dauert machts mir ja nicht soo viel aus, aber melden könnten sie sich wenigstens diesbezüglich bei der Community.

Greetz


----------



## darkwowpg (20. September 2008)

Wamlar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe bis ebend auch ziemlich starke ruckler und derbe Fps Einbrüche gehabt.
> 
> ...






ich finde diese option garnicht(habe die aktuellsten nvidia treiber drauf)


----------



## KennyKiller (20. September 2008)

vote 4 sticky^^


----------



## _Miche_ (20. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Ati hast:
> 
> Starting from Catalyst 6.6 and up, the following cards/chipsets (including Mobility) are no longer supported by the ATI or Omega Drivers:
> 
> ...



Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe die 9600er und kann also den neuesten nutzen? Oder ist die Beschränkung Radeon 9k-9250 Series anders zu verstehen?


----------



## Jack Chirac (20. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> Ich hab in nem englischen Forum gelesen, das fenstermodus mehr bringen soll als fullscreen..soll dann flüssiger laufen...ich kenn das eher umgekehrt..was sagt ihr?
> 
> fenster soll halt auf die auflösung vom desktop angepasst werden




Da mein Laptop nur n Chipsatz hat , hatte ich Grafikbugs bei den Effekten.

Wusst nicht was ich machen sollte , nichts hat was gebracht.
Als letzte Aktion -> Fenster Modus , und siehe da keine Bugs mehr und es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bei mir hats was gebracht , hinsichtlich Grafik , ob sich das auch aufs Ruckeln auswirkt , weiß ich nich ...

Greetz Jack Chirac


----------



## ImoenViA (20. September 2008)

Tjo die ganzen Guides schön und gut aber gebracht hat er nicht wirklich was bei mir.

Trotz recht gutem PC hab ich nach 5 Minuten dauer ruckler wenn ich laufe und was am schlimmsten ist meist im PvP das ich für 1-2 Sekunden sehr
oft nen kurzes Standbild habe. Egal ob XP oder Vista. Habe 2 GB RAM daran kann es also auch nicht liegen. c2d sowie ne GF8800 ist ebenso vorhanden,
also ist das auch ausgeschlossen. 

Wenn ich still stehe und nix mache dabei in die ferne schaue hab ich weit über 40 FPS. Sobald aber jemand in meine nähe kommt wars das.

Defragmentiert hab ich auch alles und Festplatte ist auch relativ ruhig wärend der Ruckler. Hintergrundprogramme ist kein einziges an.



PS: hab es auf ausgeglichen stehen und nur ne Auflösung von 1280x1024. Die kurzen Freezes kommen mir so vor als würde
der PC kurz ne denkpause einlegen. Zu warm ist auch keine komponente.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist im Char Menu kann man sehr gut beobachten das die hintergrundanimation (feuer in dem fall) von stottern zu flüssig hin und her wechselt aber nie durchgehend flüssig ist.


----------



## Bhaal-Ultima (20. September 2008)

mal kurz an alle leute die trotz guter system evrwundert sind weil es ruckelt.das wird noch gefixt....ist doch klar.war hat keine so hohen anforderungen und diese probleme tauchen bei mmo´s am anfang immer auf.ihr seid doch nicht von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3gb ram braucht man auch nicht.punkt!

und die beta show kann man auch getrost knicken.erst mal ist das kein "experte" der dort tips gibt...wenn überhaupt sind das 0815 tips und 2tens beziehen sich diese leute auf die beta....mannmannmann.

was die animationen in der entfernung angeht...das liegt am game selbst.

wer anti a. haben will muss es über den desktop erzwingen....ruckler können dann auch auftreten da es ingame noch nicht (komischerweise da standard heutzutage) unterstützt wird. und an alle die immer für vista64 stimmen.hört auf andere unwissende leute zu animieren noch mehr kohle zu investieren wenn es doch wie in diesem fall hier an der programmierung liegt, denn es gibt echt leute drunter die in den nächsten laden rennen und sich dann vista 64 schnappen.

mann...war hat nicht mal shadereffekte die man als modern und rechenlastig betrachten kann.was die schatten angeht...wo????bis auf den eigenen char gibt es nähmlich keine. einfach mal abwarten würde ich raten. 

ist nur lieb gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImoenViA (20. September 2008)

Mag sein das es gefixt wird, ich frage mich nur wieso Freunde von mir mit weitaus schlechteren PC's diese ruckler nicht haben und die ganze zeit flüssig zocken können. Das doch Paradox das man auf nem schnelleren PC mehr ruckler hat


----------



## Lari (20. September 2008)

Nach längerem Spielen belegt WAR knapp über 2 GB RAM.
Schlüsse dürft ihr euch nun selber draus ziehen.


----------



## ImoenViA (20. September 2008)

kann ich nicht bestätigen.. nach rund 6h am stück belegt das ganze system 1.7 GB (XP)


----------



## Sniefy (20. September 2008)

ich hab mal ne frage.. zu der einstellung bei der nvidia systemsteuerung, ich find den punkt einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte um hilfe^^

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## glockenturm11 (20. September 2008)

Sniefy schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage.. zu der einstellung bei der nvidia systemsteuerung, ich find den punkt einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rechtsklick auf Desktop, nvidia systemsteuerung

oder nimm http://www.nhancer.com


----------



## Paidea (20. September 2008)

das muss und wird gefixt werden...mit ner hd 4870, 4 gig und ner 2, 1 ghz tricore cpu renn ich in der unvermeidlichen stadt mit 20-30 fps herum und auch bei den pq hab ich solche einbrüche...und das bei mittlerer sichtweite und 1280er auflösung, ohne aa...und mehr als 60 fps krieg ich selten zusammenm wenn ich nicht gerade in einer höhle bin...da sind ruckler hin und wieder vorprogammiert in lagern und bei vielen personen...nur geduld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranodo (21. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Mag sein das es gefixt wird, ich frage mich nur wieso Freunde von mir mit weitaus schlechteren PC's diese ruckler nicht haben und die ganze zeit flüssig zocken können. Das doch Paradox das man auf nem schnelleren PC mehr ruckler hat


Ja genau. Ich war gestern beim Media Markt um mal nachzufragen. Der Typ hatte etwa den gleichen PC wie ich. Nur das er eine 7600 GT, statt GS hat. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein O.o. Der hat gleich versucht mir ne 9600 GT anzudrehen, aber da muss man doch dagegen was machen, Ich seh es nicht ein mein ganzes Geburtstagsgeld für ne 100 € Graka rauszuhauen, wenn es evtl. andere Alternative gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImoenViA (21. September 2008)

hmm hat jemand das gleiche problem wie ich, das Warhammer auf Windows XP nie mehr als 1.7 GB RAM benutzt wenn andere hier von über 2 GB sprechen? Dauernd wenn ich im taskmanager schaue steht dort ca. 1.6 GB belegt. Das wundert mich doch schon arg.

Kann es sein das Windows, Warhammer nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellt? Kann man das einstellen wieviel Ram einzelne Programme in Windows max belegen können/dürfen? Kann ja sein das da vielleicht der Fehler bei meinem Windows liegt. Hab schon sehr das Gefühl das es am RAM liegt mittlerweile weil wenn ich Task Wechsel mache, dauert es ewig bis andere Programme reagieren und auch die stottern dann leicht.


----------



## Wunala (21. September 2008)

Mein System Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz, 4 GB 1066 RAM, Asus 8800 GTS 640MB und Vista64 !! Beim questen habe ich konstante 40-70 Frames in bestmöglicher Darstellung und 1280x1024 . Bei den PQ`s sinken die Frames auf 20-30 . In den BG`s bei niedrigster Darstellung,also alles aus oder minimum,habe ich Frames von 5-20 und der tempel ist da besonders Hardwarelastig,keine Ahnung warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grafik ist ja net so der Oberburner,aber das mein System da in den BG`s nicht hinterherkommt ist echt derb.Die optimale Systemvorraussetzung habe ich bei weitem überschritten und habe keine Ahnung,welchen Future PC WAR nun wirklich vorraussetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Greetz


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Ich schwöre auf das Tuning Tool "Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme entfernen/ändern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venkman (21. September 2008)

wenn du nur 2GB hast ist das wohl eher logisch. Das OS muss ja auch atmen...


----------



## Louis Hunt (21. September 2008)

ich glaube es liegt am CPU hatte ja geschrieben das ich oben einen AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 Dual Core. Das scheint für das spiel einfach zu wenig zu sein. Ich habe es auch gleich mal getestet ob es am meinem CPU oder Grafikkarte liegt. 

Anleitung zum Test.
nimm ein programm was die FPS anzeigt wie Fraps z.b.
Man stellt die Grafik auf Hohe Bildrate. stelle es die auflösung auf das minimum (in dem fall 1024x768) wartet einwenig und nimmt die höchste FPS und stellt dann die Auflösung auf das Maximum(immer noch auf Hohe Bildrate eingestellt lassen) was dein Monitor hergibt. Sollte die FPS sehr starkt abweichen ist eure Grafikkarte zu larm. Sollte es kaum ein unterschied geben dann ist die CPU zu larm.

und in mein fall ist die CPU einfach Kacke anscheint. naja werde wohl erstmal mit den rucklern leben und später mal gucken ^^


----------



## ImoenViA (21. September 2008)

Naja ich hab nen C2D 6300@2.4ghz , der sollte wohl locker reichen. Kaufe mir erstmal 2 GB mehr dann werd ich sehen ob 4 GB ausreichen oder bei XP dann wohl eher 3 GB. Kosten ja nix mehr im moment die DDR2 Riegel


----------



## Tyrant007 (22. September 2008)

Wunala schrieb:


> Mein System Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz, 4 GB 1066 RAM, Asus 8800 GTS 640MB und Vista64 !! Beim questen habe ich konstante 40-70 Frames in bestmöglicher Darstellung und 1280x1024 . Bei den PQ`s sinken die Frames auf 20-30 . In den BG`s bei niedrigster Darstellung,also alles aus oder minimum,habe ich Frames von 5-20 und der tempel ist da besonders Hardwarelastig,keine Ahnung warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das heavy - so ein leckeres System und dann doch noch herbe Ruckler - ich wart mal noch'n Monat bis ich mir das Game dann kauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT

VOTE 4 Sticky


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf das Tuning Tool "Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme entfernen/ändern"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich weiß worauf du anspielst, schwöre ich auf das Bannen von Foren-Verschmutzern!


----------



## etmundi (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf das Tuning Tool "Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Programme entfernen/ändern"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Format c:/ ist immer noch das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurt2bain (23. September 2008)

In diesen Thema beschreibe ich wie auch alle nicht erfahrerene User eine standardmäßige ATI Grafikkarte im hinblick auf Warhammer so aufpolieren können das fast ein neues "Warhammer2" entsteht^^. 
Es sollte eine passende Grafikkarte mit genügend Power vorhanden seien. Ausreichend sollte eine 3850 seien. Ich selber verwende eine 4850 und den Treiber Catalyst Version 08.8. mit 08.9. hab ich es noch nicht getestet. Benötigt wird das Catalyst Control Center (CCC). Dieses bekommt ihr wenn ihr das komplett Pack installiert. 

*Tipp:* Grafikkarte wird wärmer werden als vorher! Sollte eine 4850 v1 mit ein Slot Lüftung vorhanden seien die Lüfterdrezahl erhöhen. 
Link da zu hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,649453/L...manuell_regeln/ 

*Sollte das Spiel auf einen älteren PC gespielt werden der diese möglichkeiten nicht bietet. * 
Den Link benutzen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,659417/N...ckoning_Teil_2/

alle anderen Schritt 2^^

Schritt 2: CCC öffnen und auf Profiles gehen -> Profiles Manager öffnen -> bei "Enter or selecr a profile name:" euer Profiel anlegen zb Warhammer -> Grfaikkarte unten mit einen Häckchen versehen und "all Catalyst Control Center settings" auswählen ->Danach Pfad "Applications" auswählen -> dort die "Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning.exe" (die Datei mit dem ihr euer spiel startet) auswählen -> Oben auf Save gehen um diese zu Speicher -> Nun das CCC erneut aufrufen -> Unter Profiles habt ihr nun den Namen Warhammer stehen. Wählt dieses aus und geht auf "3D" und auf "All Settings". 

SMOOTHVISION HD: Anti-Aliasing auf "8x" setzen
SMOOTHVISION HD Anisotropic Filtering auf "16" setzen
Catalyst A.I. aud "Advanced" setzen
Mipmap Detail Level auf "High Quality"
Wait for vertical refresh auf "Alway on"
*Adaptive Anti-Aliasing "NICHT AKTIVIEREN!!!"*

Nun auf Apply und OK und Spiel starten und freuen das die Grafik besser geworden ist. Sollten ruckler im Spiel auftreten die vorher noch nicht da waren SMOOTHVISION HD Anisotropic Filtering auf "4" setzen  viel spaß. Bei allen die eine Nvidia Karte haben geht die fast genau so!!! Hab nur keine :/ 

MFG Timmey
WAR RUUULZ^^


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Hier gehts ums NICHT-Ruckeln, nicht ums verschönern. Denke mal eher die gegenteiligen Einstellungen bringen mehr Performance!

(An den Kerl direkt über mir)


----------



## Satus (24. September 2008)

Das hier bei Starken Rucklern mal ausprobieren. Dieses Addon hat bei vielen Spielern schon geholfen.


----------

